# Favorite poodle activities



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

I'm curious about the sorts of fun things everyone likes to do with their poodles. We like:


 going to the park and playing fetch
 going to the beach and playing fetch, both in and out of the water
 going for a hike 
 having a "play" date with other dogs, especially poodles
 snuggling
 playing with toys in the house (keep away, tug-of-war)

So, what gives you and your poodle(s) pleasure??


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Lets see...

*Going outside
*Going for walks
*Going to the park
*Wrestling and Playing
*Playing with her toys
*Play dates with other dogs


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

We enjoy most of all:


Cuddling up
Going for walks on the meadows
Agility
Doing tricks


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Definitely going to the dog park, that one wins out over all other things.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

the walk - definitely they love the walk


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

* A run in the park field. 
* Eli loves car rides
* Mikey's new love is learning show training. He absolutely loves it more then any dog I have ever seen. lol 
* Both like doing yard work with mom
* Eli loves agility with mom


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oops... I forgot these

Eli loves wrestling with dad and and being tackled by my son (my son says they are Football player's lol)


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Lets see Tuesday loves to:


Go for a run
Ride in the car
Be pet/rubbed
Sleep
Pester the cats


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Albert and Brody love:
cuddling
car rides
agility!!
walks
stuffed toys
Brody loves his half deflated soccer ball.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I need to get out and buy a few soccer balls. Oh the boys and girls would love that.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Maddie likes doing tricks also, I forgot to post that!


----------



## sandysundlov (Jun 10, 2015)

walking
biking
hiking in the woods
fetch

His favorite is definitely biking, I need to find the safest option. Currently I ride one handed & hold his lead in the other. He is so energetic that he pulls me - considering a cart...


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

sandysundlov said:


> walking
> biking
> hiking in the woods
> fetch
> ...


That's so dangerous! But we do it too, all the time. The poodles LOVE it! I have been looking for a sled for winter time, but they're kind of pricey. About $250.


----------

